# Dayton ND-28f



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

I installed these in my sisters Grand Cherokee along with some Audax 6.5s. The crossover for them is very crude basically a ~5k 6db per octave passive filter.

Impressions. 

These are pretty smooth tweets.I really wanted to stick them in my setup for a day or so and compare them to the seas neo. I haven't been able to find the time to do so yet because I have been VERY busy this week.

With the little bit of time I have gotten to listen to these I am very impressed. These are definitely a contender in the budget small format category. 

I am going to try to get a chance to do a better comparison at a later date and I will add comments at that time


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

glad you like them. you might try tightening the crossover points up to at least 12db on the passives and dropping the point down to around 3500. i'd imagine beaming is horrible with the mids right now.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

That is going to happen but right now its just not in the budget. The mids are off axis so its bearable. it is MUCH improved over what she already had and I will get to some more upgrades. Next stage is a sub, a 4 channel amp to run the sub and mids and a crossover


----------

